# Cannondale/Carbon-Rahmen und Lefty -Transport



## spark60 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen! 
Ich habe eine spezielle Frage, die den Transport meines Scalpel 3, Mod.16, 29 Zoll, mit dem Auto betrifft. 
Das ist ein echtes Problem.
Die Lefty kann nicht mit Gabelmontage auf dem Fahrradträger (Thule) montiert werden. 
Mein Auto besitzt auch keine Anhängerkupplung.

Wie transportiert Ihr mit dem Auto Eure Carbonbikes mit Lefty?


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

Für Leftys gibt es einen Adapter (Fork Up) ist aber nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark60 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ist der ForkUp in Deutschland zugelassen? Der von Thule z.B. Ist es nicht.
Das wäre ja schon einmal interessant.


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

Zugelassen? Alles, was Du Dir auf den Grundträger schraubst ist Gepäck, da nähme es mich Wunder, wenn man da eine ABE oder Ähnliches bräuchte, solange es sicher verstaut ist.


----------



## spark60 (9. Dezember 2015)

In der Tat benötigt das Ding wohl eine ABE.
Der Thule Adapter wird deshalb nicht in Deutschland vertrieben.
Das war die Aussage einer spezialisierten und fachkundigen Thule-Vertretung.


----------



## spark60 (9. Dezember 2015)

Wird der Adapter per Imbus an der Lefty verschraubt, oder ist das eine Art Schnellverschluss?


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

Per Inbus. Den Fork Up bekommt man hier und ich bezweifle nach wie vor, dass man eine ABE braucht.


----------



## pefT3 (10. Dezember 2015)

spark60 schrieb:


> Wie transportiert Ihr mit dem Auto Eure Carbonbikes mit Lefty?



Auf die einfachste Art und Weise,
im Auto.
Klappe auf, Bike rein legen, Klappe zu, Mucke an, Abfahrt.


----------



## spark60 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hi pefT3,
das ist die einfache Lösung. Ich fahre aber keinen "Transporter" , damit meine ich, dass ich mein Auto nicht ramponieren/einsauen möchte.
Abgesehen davon ist ein 29 er schon ziemlich groß. Da komm ich fast an die Grenzen, wenn ich das Rad nicht zerlegen möchte.


----------



## Ianus (11. Dezember 2015)

pefT3 schrieb:


> Auf die einfachste Art und Weise,
> im Auto.
> Klappe auf, Bike rein legen, Klappe zu, Mucke an, Abfahrt.


----------



## Marc19 (12. Dezember 2015)

Kauf dir den Fork Up...

hab e zwei davon seit 3 jahren im einsatz...
noch nie was passiert, spabiel und sicher!
auch fahrten von mehreren Stunden über die Autobahn ohne Probleme!

Schau mal in meinem album da sind bidler drin

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (12. Dezember 2015)

Kannst auch einen Dachträger mit Rahmenhalter nehmen. Der Rahmenhalter soll das Bike nur fixieren, den Rest machen die Bänder an den Rädern. Und wenn man es nicht unheimlich anbrummt passiert dem Carbon auch nichts. Man kann ja zur Druckverteilung auch noch was dazwischen machen...
Atera hat da einen guten Bügel, so dass der Rahmen auch bei wenig Druck nicht rausrutschen kann.
(Sicher nicht so stabil wie ein Gabelhalter aber geht trotzdem gut)


----------



## single-malts (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi, hätte Lust mich hier einzuklinken... 
Die Dachträger von Thule habe ich auch (für 9mm Schnellspanner).
Eine Rahmenmontage kommt nicht in frage, da ich ein Cannondale Carbon HT habe und da ist es nicht empfehlenswert den Rahmen einzuspannen.
In Deutschland habe ich noch den hier entdeckt:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/transport-adapter-lefty

Die Preise sind aber eine Frechheit... bei 30,-€ könnte da ruhig Schluss sein.

Gibt es keine weiteren Erfahrungen mit ner Lefty auf dem Dach?

Grüße


----------



## ccpirat (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo steht das ich den Cannondale Rahmen nicht einspannen darf?


----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2015)

Und mit einen ordentlichen Träger muss man auch nicht einspannen sonder den Halter an den Rahmen anlegen. Mit Gefühl ist das kein Problem und da geht auch nichts kaputt.


----------



## frankcasalla (24. Dezember 2015)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Wo steht das ich den Cannondale Rahmen nicht einspannen darf?


Weil die Carbonrahmen am Unterrohr extrem dünne Wandstärken haben!Einen   Carbonrahmen würde ich nur über die Ausfallenden der Gabel spannen!


----------



## mete (24. Dezember 2015)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Weil die Carbonrahmen am Unterrohr extrem dünne Wandstärken haben!Einen   Carbonrahmen würde ich nur über die Ausfallenden der Gabel spannen!



Es gibt auch andere Trägersysteme, da klemmt man die Kurbel ein, ist auch problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## ccpirat (25. Dezember 2015)

genau den Träger hab ich, also doch von Cannondale frei gegeben


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Dezember 2015)

Larry mit nem Alfa.... mein Beileid. 
Wir haben so einen Heckträger da geht Max.die Sattelstütze zu klemmen da die Klauen für die dicken Carbonrahmen nicht gemacht sind.


----------



## spark60 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr nach Beiträgen nachgesehen. Hier hat sich etwas getan. 

DANKE EUCH.

Mit der *Klemmung am Unterrohr* hatte ich eben meine Probleme. *Viele raten davon ab.* Ich denke, da scheiden sich die Geister. 
Das Video ist super.  Ich habe auch diesen Träger. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob da ein *Alu -oder Carbon-Rahmen von Cannondale eingespannt* wurde.

Das *TrägerSystem* mit der *Pedalbefestigung* hätte ich gerne mal auf Bildern gesehen. 

Viele Grüße 
Spark60


----------



## ccpirat (28. Dezember 2015)

Eindeutig ein 2015er FSI Carbon Team


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2015)

spark60 schrieb:


> Das *TrägerSystem* mit der *Pedalbefestigung* hätte ich gerne mal auf Bildern gesehen.



Keine Ahnung, ob es etwas Ähnliches auch von anderen Herstellern gibt, an unserem Cosa ist es jedenfalls montiert (heißt glaube ich Flex Fit):


----------



## mtbbee (29. Dezember 2015)

wenn wer den abgebildeten ForkUp (zwei Stück in blau)  benötigt, bitte per PM melden. Hatte ich im Einsatz, aber keine Lefty mehr. Funktioniet einwandfrei .... Klemmung am Carbonrahmen kam nicht infrage, nur am Gabelausfallende, also dem ForkUp Adapter


----------



## spark60 (29. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es etwas Ähnliches auch von anderen Herstellern gibt, an unserem Cosa ist es jedenfalls montiert (heißt glaube ich Flex Fit):



Dieser Träger war eine Eigenentwicklung von Opel und an einigen Autos ab Werk montiert. 
Schade, dass andere Hersteller das nicht weiterverfolgt haben.


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Mai 2016)

Dann schließe ich mich doch mal direkt an (auch wenn es schon etwas her ist).

Ich habe den Thule Outride 561 Dachträger und suche dafür einen Lefty Adapter.
Gibt es hier mittlerweile etwas brauchbares / legales?


----------



## spark60 (21. Mai 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein, vermute ich, dass du nicht alles gelesen hast. Der Adapter ist eigentlich überflüssig. Du kannst das Rad direkt mit dem Thule-Träger befördern.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (25. Mai 2016)

Ich habe o.g. Träger für Gabelbefestigung.
Der kann von Haus aus Schnellspanner und 20mm Steckachse aber keine Lefty.


----------



## spark60 (27. Mai 2016)

Nein, SORRY! Es gibt noch den Thule Proride (591). Kein Zerlegen des Rades,  einfach draufstellen, Klemmen und los geht es. Weiter vorne in den Beiträgen hat jemand ein Video von Cannondale eingestellt mit dem Trägertyp und einem FSI Carbon. 
Also kein Problem für den Rahmen.


----------



## Master | Torben (27. Mai 2016)

Das hab ich gesehen 

Allerdings taugt mir das Aufstellen des gesamten Rades auf das Dach überhaupt nicht, deshalb die Frage, ob ich meine eh schon vorhandenen Dachträger für Gabelmontage mittels eines (zugelassenen) Adapters 'aufmöbeln' kann 

Wenn garnichts hilft, muss selbst gebaut werden


----------



## mete (27. Mai 2016)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wenn garnichts hilft, muss selbst gebaut werden



Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum der Adapter "zugelassen" sein muss, ich halte das nach wie vor für Blödsinn. Als Teil des Rades muss da nichts zugelassen sein, dann würde jedes Fahrrad auch eine Zulassung für den Transport auf einem wie auch immer gearteten Träger benötigen.


----------



## Master | Torben (27. Mai 2016)

ich verstehe es auch nicht so recht... mir wäre ein 'geschlossener' Adapter, durch den man eine Steckachse schiebt und gut, am liebsten.

Sowas hier


----------



## spark60 (29. Mai 2016)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich denke als Hersteller müssen bestimmte Teile immer auf Gefährdung Anderer getestet sein  (TÜV). Ist das nicht erfolgt, zahlt keine Versicherung. 
Wenn dann also das Rad vom Dach herunter fällt, oder ähnliches einen Unfall verursacht, und der Adapter als Ursache festgestellt wird, wird keine Versicherung für den Schaden haften. 
Gruß


----------



## Lefty88 (12. September 2016)

Ok, dann frage ich jetzt noch einmal in die Runde, wer fährt den im Video gezeigten Dachträger UND transportiert damit seinen CD Carbon Rahmen? Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn ich nur die Lefty klemmen könnte (acuh optisch sieht das auf dem Fahrzeug anders aus - und Wind...).

Ich habe auch keine AHK...

Muss mir jetzt aber für 2 CD´s mit Lefty was zulegen, wer kann was empfehlen?

Grüße und danke


----------



## Marc19 (12. September 2016)

Ich nutze den Thule outride 520
Mit 2 Hurrican.

Gestern noch 1x Tramount und mein Scalpel transportiert ohne Probleme!


----------



## ccpirat (12. September 2016)

Der aus dem Video, bzw auch der Nachfolger ist perfekt.
Hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (12. September 2016)

Und ihr klemmt alle den Carbon Rahmen??


----------



## ccpirat (13. September 2016)

Klar, schön weit unten Richtung Tretlager ansetzen, das macht schon der Winkel des Trägers, und mit Verstand und der Drehmomentbegrenzung des Thule Trägers anziehen.

Wenn du ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen hast, gibt es jetzt von Thule noch Carbonrahmenschützer.


----------



## spark60 (14. September 2016)

Ich fahre mein Rad auch mit dem Thule-Träger spazieren. Ich habe mir allerdings ein Gummiblock organisiert,  den ich zum Schutz der Leitungen und der Schraube unterhalb des Tretlagers mit in der Trägerklemme einspanne.


----------



## Normansbike (14. September 2016)

spark60 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Rad auch mit dem Thule-Träger spazieren. Ich habe mir allerdings ein Gummiblock organisiert,  den ich zum Schutz der Leitungen und der Schraube unterhalb des Tretlagers mit in der Trägerklemme einspanne.


Und dieser Bock hat eine ABE


----------



## ccpirat (14. September 2016)

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/accessories/thule-carbon-frame-protector-984-_-984000


----------



## spark60 (16. September 2016)

Der Block hat keine ABE ist aber absolut SICH er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (16. September 2016)

Ich habe auch geordert...ab sofort kommen die Bikes auf´s Dach, fertig


----------



## Normansbike (16. September 2016)

spark60 schrieb:


> Der Block hat keine ABE ist aber absolut SICH er!


Na aber der Fußhalter ist auch Sicher und hat keine ABE...
Daher verstehe ich nicht warum du den wegen der ABE nicht nehmen wolltest aber den Block ???


----------



## CD Jekyll (16. September 2016)

Ich habe mal die Seite aus der Bedienungsanleitung angehangen. Danach habe ich mir einen Heckträger mit zusätzlicher Querstange von Thule zugelegt.


----------



## spark60 (17. September 2016)

Weil die gesamte Laste am Fußhalter am Vorderrad hängt und nach physikalischen Gesetzen und Hebelkräften eine enorme Kraft auf den Fuß wirkt.
Mein Gummiblock ist so flach und dass er gerade ein wenig höher als die Kabelhalterung am Unterrohr ist. Das Rad steht im Halter, wie am Baum angelehnt. Auf der Klemmung liegt nicht die volle last. Das Gummi wird mit eingeklemmt und schützt Schraube und Rahmen.


----------



## Speedhub83 (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte in Bezug auf die Befestigung auf dem Träger auch mal eine kleine Frage. Ich fahre einen T5 mit dem VW-Träger an der Heckklappe. Spricht etwas dagegen, dass die Klemmung oberhalb des Vorderrads an der Alu-Lefty erfolgt? Im Vergleich zum Rahmen (F-SI Carbon 2) sollte dieser Bereich der Gabel doch deutlich geeigneter für die Klemmung sein, oder vertue ich mich? 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## s_works (21. Oktober 2017)

Hätte einen Fork Up hier. Hält problemlos (nur bis 200 getestet ) - gebe ihn eh her weil ich jetzt im Cali alles innen transportiere.


----------



## Marc19 (21. Oktober 2017)

Da schließe ich mich an...!

2x Fork Up in gelb
2x Thule Outride 561

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Oktober 2017)

Man möge mir die blöde Frage verzeihen...
Aber da die Kids immer größer werden,folglich auch die Bikes.Ist ein Transport im Auto mit mehreren Rädern def nicht mehr möglich.
Kann man die Bikes etwa ein FSI Carbon oder Habit Carbon 2 auf nem Biketräger- Anhängerkupplung problemlos transportieren!?
Müssten unseren knapp 3 J alt Ford Focus halt umrüsten lassen,sprich Anhängerkupplung!!!Oder gibts sonst noch was zu beachten....!?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Oktober 2017)

Diese Kupplungsträger haben zumeist eine Klemmung, die den Rahmen seitlich klemmt, also das Oberrohr von rechts und links in die Zange nimmt. Dabei habe ich irgendwie immer ein schlechteres Gefühl als wenn es von oben und unten geklemmt wird. Ich habe mein FSI schon einige Male problemlos auf einem Thule Proride 598 Dachträger transportiert. Die Schnallen für die Reifen bringen gut Stabilität, die Klemme fürs Unterrohr verhindert schon im nur ganz leicht geklemmten Zustand, dass das Rad nach vorne oder hinten wandert oder zur Seite kippt. Der Vorteil bei diesem Modell ist, dass sich die Klemme nicht von alleine wieder löst, auch nicht, wenn sie nur ganz leicht angezogen ist. Zum Lösen muss man sie eigens entsperren. Bei den Klemmen der Heckträger, die ich so kenne, geht das nicht. Um da ein selbstständiges Lösen zu verhindern, muss man das ganz schön stramm anziehen - mir zu stramm, da hätte ich Sorge um den Rahmen.


----------



## Waldbeiker (23. Oktober 2017)

spark60 schrieb:


> Nein, SORRY! Es gibt noch den Thule Proride (591). Kein Zerlegen des Rades, einfach draufstellen, Klemmen und los geht es. Weiter vorne in den Beiträgen hat jemand ein Video von Cannondale eingestellt mit dem Trägertyp und einem FSI Carbon.
> Also kein Problem für den Rahmen.



Hallo zusammen,

Thule 591  + Fork Adapter = Rahmenbruch.
Der Rahmen ist nicht für die Querkräfte auf dem Autodach ausgelegt wenn er nur an der Lefty gespannt wird.
Daher geht die " keine Germany Freigabe" vollkommen in Ordnung.
Ich hatte Glück das Cannondale kulant war.
Das sind mein Erfahrungen.

Grüße
Waldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Oktober 2017)

Also doch VW Bus kaufen...
Na ja mal schauen was sich zum Fruhjahr tut.Aufs Dach will ich eig ungern,aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## matsch (24. Oktober 2017)

Was sollen da für Kräfte auftreten, die beim Biken nicht auftreten?
Ich denke ein Biker von 85kg fordert jeden Rahmen mehr ab als ein Transport auf dem Heckträger am Auto. Nutze den Kupplungsträger seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Einfach die Rahmenklemmung mit Verstand nutzen.


----------



## Waldbeiker (25. Oktober 2017)

@matsch 
Hallo ,
Ich hab geschrieben"auf dem Autodach". Und "das sind meine Erfahrungen".

Außerdem ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied wenn eine Gabel einseitig festgeschraubt ist als wenn sie  sich an einem frei beweglichen Laufrad befindet.

Ich bin nur verantwortlich für das was ich schreibe und nicht für das was du verstehst.
Gruesse
Waldbeiker


l


----------



## Marc19 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie schnell bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## Waldbeiker (27. Oktober 2017)

ich bin 120 Km/h gefahren.


----------



## matsch (28. Oktober 2017)

Da sollte das Ding noch nicht auseinanderfallen. Die Querkräfte sind doch nicht so hoch oder fährst du 90° Kehren mit Handbremse? 
Aber was soll's, bei anderen hält es ja auch.


----------



## Waldbeiker (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich beende diese Diskussion.
Macht eure eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. November 2017)

So oft ich mich manchmal ärgere, dass der Parkplatz zu eng ist oder ich ins Parkhaus nicht reinkomme, weil die Einfahrtshöhe zu niedrig ist,
so oft grinse ich innerlich und äußerlich bis zu beiden Ohren, wenn es darum geht, zum Training oder zum Wettkampf zu fahren und ich einfach nur das Vorderrad rausnehme und das Rad quer hinter die beiden Vordersitze stelle und mit einem Bannat-Riemen fixiere.....Bulli sage ich nur


----------

